# Läuft The Witcher 2 auf meinem Notebook



## NeroYTHD (13. Juli 2013)

*Läuft The Witcher 2 auf meinem Notebook*

Läuft The Wichter 2 auf meinem Notebook
Hier die Daten
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6600 @ 2.20GHz
4GB Ram
GeForce GT 230M

Danke für die hilfe schon mal im Vorraus^^


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2013)

vielleicht startet das spiel noch, aber spaß wirst du damit kaum haben.
die grafikkarte ist selbst für notebook-verhältnisse mittlerweile ultra-lowest-end.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2013)

Gugge da:
Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
Einfach aus der Liste The Wither 2 auswählen und auf "Einschränken" klicken

Vieleicht in niedrigster Auflösung & Details mit maximal 20 FPS.


----------



## Lunica (15. Juli 2013)

In 720P müsste es auf niedrigen/mittleren Details laufen. Entspricht dann etwa der Xbox/PS3 Version.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2013)

Die 230m war schon damals, als die neu war, für damalige Games nur bei niedrigen Details geeignet. 

Gucv mal diese Karte ZB NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  die ist 3 Generationen neuer und schafft bei 1280x768 keine 20 Bilder pro Sekunde mit niedrigen Details UND mit nem modernen core i5 als CPU. Die 520m ist aber auf jeden Fall besser als Deine 230m, also wird das wohl nix.


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (16. Juli 2013)

Versuch es einfach, mit etwas Glück klappt es, ruckeln wird es aber so oder so; an Benchmarks sollte man sich nicht immer orientieren, ich habe auf einem Sempron und einer uralt ATI Grafikkarte auch den ersten Teil  von Crysis mit immerhin 12 - 20 FPS gespielt, obwohl alle meinten, dass es nicht ginge.


----------



## LordCrash (16. Juli 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> In 720P müsste es auf niedrigen/mittleren Details laufen. Entspricht dann etwa der Xbox/PS3 Version.


 
Es gibt keine PS3 Version von Witcher 2. 

Und nein, das entspricht nicht der Xbox Version, die anders aufgebaut ist als die PC Version. Selbst auf niedrigen Details wird man mit der Grafikkarte hier teilweise kaum flüssig spielen können, und das sieht dann auf alle Fälle schlechter aus als die Xbox Version.....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Juli 2013)

SchwarmPrinz;9608981ich habe auf einem Sempron und einer uralt ATI Grafikkarte auch den ersten Teil  von [B schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis [/B]mit immerhin *12 - 20 FPS *gespielt, obwohl alle meinten, dass es nicht ginge.


 
Dat hat sicher Spaß gemacht 

Und mit "nicht ginge" war sicher gemeint das es nicht "spielbar" ginge.
Und 12-20 FPS in nem Shooter ist per Definition "nicht spielbar".
Da kann man ja die einzelnen Frames auch ohne FRAPS zählen


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2013)

SchwarmPrinz schrieb:


> Versuch es einfach, mit etwas Glück klappt es, ruckeln wird es aber so oder so; an Benchmarks sollte man sich nicht immer orientieren, ich habe auf einem Sempron und einer uralt ATI Grafikkarte auch den ersten Teil von Crysis mit immerhin 12 - 20 FPS gespielt, obwohl alle meinten, dass es nicht ginge.



12-20 FPS *sind* "geht nicht" - Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass die 12-20FPS gut genug waren, um das Game sinnvoll spielen zu können? ^^  Das ist ja so, als würdest Du bei bei ner Stereoanlage alle halbe Sekunde Tonaussetzer haben, oder als würde Dein Auto alle 50m kurz von allein bremsen oder so...


----------



## Lunica (19. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es gibt keine PS3 Version von Witcher 2.
> 
> Und nein, das entspricht nicht der Xbox Version, die anders aufgebaut ist als die PC Version. Selbst auf niedrigen Details wird man mit der Grafikkarte hier teilweise kaum flüssig spielen können, und das sieht dann auf alle Fälle schlechter aus als die Xbox Version.....


 
Intel Core 2 Quad 2,5ghz
4gb RAM DDR3
Nvidia GeForce GT230 1,5gb

The Witcher 2 on GT 230 - YouTube


----------



## LordCrash (19. Juli 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Intel Core 2 Quad 2,5ghz
> 4gb RAM DDR3
> Nvidia GeForce GT230 1,5gb
> 
> The Witcher 2 on GT 230 - YouTube


 
Auf dem System scheint es ruckelfrei zu laufen. Aber besser als die Xbox Grafik ist das auch nicht.... 

Zumal ich denke, dass die GT230M schlechter ist als die GT230, da das eine ein Notebook-Chip mit 1GB Ram ist und das andere ein Desktop-Chip mit 1,5GB Ram.....


----------



## Lunica (19. Juli 2013)

Jop; die Notebook Grafikkarten sind immer viel schlechter als die Desktop Versionen. Auch wenn derselbe Name verwendet wird.
Bei den CPUs ist es noch schlimmer. Der "mobile" i5 hat dort nur 2 Kerne. In Ultrabooks hat selbst der i7 nur zwei Kerne.
Und bei AMD sind es auch nur beschnittene Module.


----------

